# 2017 reports



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Figured should start a new thread for us god's country harvesters. First signs of life, ramps are a couple inches high. Should have first reports of blacks in a few days. Hope the pics work.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Found some blacks, it's starting!


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Can I ask what part of the state you're in? Or more importantly, what part of the state would be best for me to travel to for blacks? Im in SE Wi and from what I have heard they don't grow around here.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 726


Blacks are so photogenicute. Nice. See the black on the ridges, cool


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Twisted is that your earliest ever? wisconsin doesn't have blks, only mn gotta be tough and not mind the cold haha..mmmm look yummy. Won't come outta the thorn all weekend till I gets me schrooms!! My precious,my precious... anywho those ramps look small I just picked some yesterday that looked a touch bigger. Maybe leaf litter and pic playing tricks on me eyes.bucky


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Gotta go to work talk to ya all later tonight....heeeheee buckthornman...


----------



## jean42 (Apr 22, 2013)

That is a Lacrosse Tribune in the photo, so safe to guess he is on the far West area of the state. And we do have blacks in WI, I find a few in S.Central. Will be out looking this weekend after 1/2 an inch of rain last night, and already picking some asparagus from my garden. Rhubarb is up about 5 inches or so too.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Thanks jean no disrespect. If you find one memorize the woods. Its different then greys and blondes. I have found a few growing with its cousins but not usually. Although nothing with mushys is usual. Sporadic nough said. Bucky


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

In La Crosse County, rookie, look around poplar for blacks. Bucky, Can't remeber the year, maybe 2012, found some April 2nd, that was earliest ever, and the ramp picks are from April 9, well large enough to harvest now.


----------



## chelina (Apr 19, 2015)

IMG_2880




__
chelina


__
Apr 20, 2017











  








IMG_2877




__
chelina


__
Apr 20, 2017








Found some ramps today in st croix co.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

They'rrrrrrrrrrre heeeeeerrrrrrrrrrre.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

nice. did you actually find the antler where the morels where too?


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Troop love the old pic.and congrats twisted. Off to the thorn early in the morn dodaa odalolly golly what a day! Buckthornman


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Shroomtrooper, yes found the antler shed about 20 yards before I found the morels. Put them together for the picture, would've been cool to find the shed right on top of the morels. Still alot of ground to cover, hopefully can find some more sheds.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Lucky the mice did not get to them. Funny I have found more deer fawns than sheds.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Found some more, figured better pick before this bad weather hits. Next week starting Tuesday should hopefully start the flush. These were starting to dry out and rust already.


----------



## Bigbuckhunter (Apr 17, 2017)

Ramps are up in my woods, probably 4" high or higher. I will look after work tomorrow.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

I'm really jelous right now of y'all. nice mushys. Bucky


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

You will get yours bucky.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Heading to wisconsin may 5th anyone finding morels near waukesha


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Heading to wisconsin may 5th anyone finding morels near waukesha


They're coming up but still seing majority small ones. May 5 should be a good day to be in the woods if we get a few warm days and nights before then. Good luck!


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Found some more, gotta love Wisconsin!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

nice twisted, there is hope for my vacation that starts now, ha


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Sooooo goooooood


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

spent all day in the woods here in Indiana after a good rain yesterday and unfortunately nothing... I think my luck here is up cannot wait to get to those wisconsin morels


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> spent all day in the woods here in Indiana after a good rain yesterday and unfortunately nothing... I think my luck here is up cannot wait to get to those wisconsin morels


Lst year was not good for me,in hindsight I vowed to hit the road if it happens again. Good luck


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Elmgirl are you related to oldelm? Bucky


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

buckthornman said:


> Elmgirl are you related to oldelm? Bucky


Nope but like his name


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

You resemble his kin. Well put you billygoat boots on. Gotta love wisconsin. Hilly sunofab%$'#. Bucky


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

no morels but definitely a beautiful spot in the woods


----------



## Bigbuckhunter (Apr 17, 2017)

Elmgirl is that a picture from Wisconsin? Up north we don't have leaves on our trees yet. It has been in the 30's here the last week or so.


----------



## Bigbuckhunter (Apr 17, 2017)

Elmgirl is that a picture from Wisconsin? Up north we don't have leaves on our trees yet. It has been in the 30's here the last week or so.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Snowing in La Crosse County right now, Mother Nature WTF!!!!!!


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah I'm starting to go crazy!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Bigbuckhunter said:


> Elmgirl is that a picture from Wisconsin? Up north we don't have leaves on our trees yet. It has been in the 30's here the last week or so.


those pics are from indiana putnam county area


----------



## jewelz (Apr 24, 2015)

elmgirl said:


> View attachment 1267
> 
> no morels but definitely a beautiful spot in the woods


Nice~


----------



## willowbend (May 1, 2017)

ramps by the thousands in the woods in Sheboygan area... no morels yet. Cold and rain, waiting for sun and warm temps to get things moving.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Mushroom anxiety is *killing* me with this rain/snow mix falling. Pheasantbacks and Fiddleheads just didn't cut it.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Found a few more today after work










This little guy almost out ran me, hahaha!


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Look nice and fresh!!


----------



## muskykilps (May 5, 2014)

twisted minds said:


> Found some more, gotta love Wisconsin!
> View attachment 1231
> View attachment 1232


Hit me up if you want to do some hunting together sometime


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Found some more after work, still only where hills get nearly full sunshine. These next few weeks should really get things going in the woods. I know all the old-timers down at the local watering hole who can't get out themselves really appreciate me sharing my good fortunes. I highly recommend sharing your finds, as opposed to collecting only to sell. It's far more rewarding for you and appreciated by them. Remember, some day we all will be in their shoes, and I hope the younger generation will do the same for me when I no longer can hike these billy goat hills we have here in God's country.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@twisted minds what county are you finding them?


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

elmgirl said:


> @twisted minds what county are you finding them?


I'm in La Crosse County, but I know other neighboring counties are producing also. Lots of public areas in Western Wisconsin, just need to be willing to go places others won't or don't. Lots of walking and thorns, but it's worth it.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Hate that I have to go back home to Indiana


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

The trifecta, Morels, Ramps, and Wild Asparagus!


----------



## Jason Schnaare (May 4, 2017)

Do you concentrate on dead elms only? I just started hunting morels this year and not having the best of luck. Only found one so far. I have read that you can find them under old fruit trees, ash, birch, cottonwood & even white pine as well?


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Jason Schnaare said:


> Do you concentrate on dead elms only? I just started hunting morels this year and not having the best of luck. Only found one so far. I have read that you can find them under old fruit trees, ash, birch, cottonwood & even white pine as well?


Yes it's true you can find them by many different trees, you are best served by finding woodlands that have elms. Early in season check for spots on southern exposure as they warm up the earliest, then as season progresses check southeastern and southwestern, until finally ending up on northern slopes at end of season. Elms that are just starting to lose there bark are best bets, as these are the trees that were the myceliums host plant, and when that host dies, the mycelium sends up the morel to broadcast spores through the air, hoping to land in an area that it can find a new host to continue living. Get a compass and look at videos and pictures of elms so you feel confident in locating when you get into woods. Then put some miles on your boots, and keep an eye out for your treasures. Good luck!


----------



## Jason Schnaare (May 4, 2017)

twisted minds said:


> Yes it's true you can find them by many different trees, you are best served by finding woodlands that have elms. Early in season check for spots on southern exposure as they warm up the earliest, then as season progresses check southeastern and southwestern, until finally ending up on northern slopes at end of season. Elms that are just starting to lose there bark are best bets, as these are the trees that were the myceliums host plant, and when that host dies, the mycelium sends up the morel to broadcast spores through the air, hoping to land in an area that it can find a new host to continue living. Get a compass and look at videos and pictures of elms so you feel confident in locating when you get into woods. Then put some miles on your boots, and keep an eye out for your treasures. Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

I should have came to Wisconsin this weekend but others wanted Michigan .... and I've only hunted northern Michigan one other time, I definitely prefer Wisconsin! Hoping I'll be able to do one more trip next weekend just wondering how the weathers been and what counties might still b on?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

_*ELMGIRL, *_Did you find those Pleurotus Citrinopileatus here in Michigan this week ?


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

@jack no those were from last weekend in wisconsin


----------



## Jason Schnaare (May 4, 2017)

Friendly reminder to all. .... do a tick check after each time out! Today I neglected to do one as I was in a hurry to get to my daughter's softball game. Well, I just woke up to find a deer tick embedded in my left arm pit. I won't make that mistake again and I hope I don't pay for my negligence by contacting anything from the tick bite.


----------

